# Symphonic metal - Nightwish



## Starman (Aug 10, 2006)

So, someone over on RPG.net mentioned a band called Nightwish, a symphonic metal band from Finland, I believe. Sounded interesting, so I downloaded their Once album and, holy crap!, it's good. The lead singer is a female with a fantastic voice and the blend of orchestra and metal is masterful. 

Anyone else heard of these guys? Any other recommendations for symphonic metal?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 10, 2006)

I've heard them, and I'm not a huge fan. They're okay, but a bit too gothic for me.


----------



## ddvmor (Aug 10, 2006)

Aye, I have their Century Child album, which rocks.  It incluides their version of Phantom of the Opera, which is cool... particularly the funny Finnish way they say the word 'opera' - 'oh-pee-rah'.  I fully intend to inflate my collection in the near future!

I'd like to hear some other takes on this genre of music too, so any suggestions would be gratefully received!


----------



## 12rounds (Aug 10, 2006)

Well ... me being a Finn ... I have closely followed Nightwish's  success over the years. The band kicked the lead singe, Tarja Turunen, out of the band a while back. Now the lead singer is getting back to actual classical music. Btw ... she is one of those with the talent of breaking glass with her voice! She's done that in her youth, not sure would she be able to pull that off anymore.


----------



## Nyaricus (Aug 10, 2006)

Check my sig EN Worlders, I'm the official En World Metalhead. And Symphonic/Power Metal ROCKS!

Here's a link to the downloads section of Symphony X, an amazing band. You get a few songs off each album, for free, and can listen to most of the other albums in another section of 'Audio'. 
* Recommended Download: Inferno (Unleash The Fire) a wicked song with an awesome guitar riff.
* Recommended Listen: The Odessey. A 25 minute audio representation of the greek epic bearing the same name. Buy this CD; it's wroth it 
* Recommended CD: The Odessey is a great album, and with a 25 minute-long song, more than worht your money.

Rhapsody of Fire (previously just Rhapsody) are another awesome Power Metal band. I first got into this genre through them, and they kick some ass!
* Recommended CD: Power of the Dragonflame. The song of the same name on this album ROCKS! 
* See also: Symphony of Enchanted Lands. Emerald Sword is another awesome Power Metal Song.

Gamma Ray (not the greatest pic on their page...) is a band I've heard a lot from, but don't have an album... yet. Some awesome tunes though, trust me 


For those who mix pain with pleasure, here are some Symphonic Black Metal bands, and associates. A little more hardcore, a little more heavy and evil, you could say...


Cradle of Filth is a bad-ass band with an ever-changing sound. They started off as pure black metal, but branched off on an album they did while under Sony. Got a group of monks and everything in there to record that record! You can also download a few songs here.
* Recommended CD: Damantion and a Day. A mix of brutal bacl metal and symphonic metal in one tight-ass package, this will really appeal to those who like stuff like Lamb of God, In Flames, etc.
* Recommended Song: Hurt and Virtue. A testimony to the fact that Symphony Metal and Black metal can be molded into one kick-ass song!

Children of Bodom is a uber awesome Symphonic Thrash Metal band with some great flow in their music.
* Recommended Album: Follow the Reaper. A perfect mix of thrash and symphonic metal, this album is just great - and not TOO hardcore.
* Recommended Song: Children of Decadence is probably the best song on this cd, but Bodom After Midnight and Follow the Reaper are both *very* close follow-ups.

Also, Rammstein has 2 songs which are definitly Power Metal: Mein Herz Brent (_My Heart Burns_ off the cd Mutter) and Mann Geigen Mann (_Man Against Man_, off of Rosenrot). Both awe great songs, and I recommend listening to Rammstein in general - they are an awesome band, methinks 

That's about all I can think of for now, but I'll glady answer any more questions to the best of my ability


----------



## ddvmor (Aug 10, 2006)

I just Wiki-ed Nightwish and came across some suggestions for Starman.  Haven't listened to any of 'em myself, but I may give them a try:



			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> Nightwish is considered one of the main developers of the symphonic metal genre, which encompasses similar bands such as Epica, After Forever and Visions of Atlantis.




Also, thanks for the suggestions above, Nyaricus.  I shall check 'em out later!


----------



## BOZ (Aug 10, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I've heard them, and I'm not a huge fan. They're okay, but a bit too gothic for me.




yeah, that's where i'm at.


----------



## GlassJaw (Aug 10, 2006)

Some of my current faves:

The Black Dahlia Murder - Their newest album, Miasma, is insane.  Metal at its finest.

The Wake - A band I've only recently heard but very good.

Avenged Sevenfold - more of a punk/metal thing but they are amazing players and songwriters.  Great videos too!

Dragonforce - For pure technical metal wizardry, this is about as good as it gets.  Their songwriting isn't so great though - has a very early-90's metal sound.

I'm also a big fan of Swedish metal bands: Soilwork, The Haunted, Callenish Circle (they are Dutch actually), Mokoma.  Soilwork and The Haunted sing in English but I can't understand anything by Mokoma!  Doesn't matter though - they rock.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Aug 10, 2006)

If you like Nightwish (and I love 'em, just so you know), you'll probably like Stream of Passion and Edenbridge.  Both melodic, powerful metal with women lead singers.  And if you can find them (I think they're not available anymore) anything by DrainSTH.


----------



## reanjr (Aug 10, 2006)

Nightwish is good, but a bit too over the top for me.  Rhapsody or Luca Turilli might interest you, as well as Blind Guardian.  My personal preference is for bands such as Within Temptation and After Forever.


----------



## Dimwhit (Aug 10, 2006)

I've been listening to Nightwish on Pandora. At first, I liked them. Now, not so much. Too over the top, too much synthesizer...and while the singer has a great voice, I don't care for her vocal style with that genre. But what do I know... 

Lacuna Coil, however, is growing on me...


----------



## 12rounds (Aug 10, 2006)

GlassJaw said:
			
		

> I'm also a big fan of Swedish metal bands: ... Mokoma.  ... Mokoma!  Doesn't matter though - they rock.




Mokoma is actually Finnish.


----------



## GlassJaw (Aug 10, 2006)

12rounds said:
			
		

> Mokoma is actually Finnish.




See what I mean?  I have no idea what they are saying!


----------



## Nyaricus (Aug 10, 2006)

*Glassjaw*,

Avenged Sevenfold is actually a Metalcore band, taking elements of metal and hardcore punk rock and fusing it into a new genre. FYI, if you like them, you'll LOVE Killswitch Engage. Their selftitled album is great with a talented vocalist who left the band soon after (he might[??] have been there for a second album to, can't remember). Anyways, a great thrash-y metalcore band KsE be. The End of Heartache is another great album, but they have another album, made between those two mentioned, which I do not have.

And I always assumed Black Dahlia Murder was black metal or somehting; are they truely power/symphonic metal?


----------



## Starman (Aug 10, 2006)

Wow! A ton of great suggestions here. My credit card company is going to really appreciate you people.


----------



## GlassJaw (Aug 10, 2006)

Nyaricus said:
			
		

> *Glassjaw*,
> 
> Avenged Sevenfold is actually a Metalcore band, taking elements of metal and hardcore punk rock and fusing it into a new genre. FYI, if you like them, you'll LOVE Killswitch Engage. Their selftitled album is great with a talented vocalist who left the band soon after (he might[??] have been there for a second album to, can't remember). Anyways, a great thrash-y metalcore band KsE be. The End of Heartache is another great album, but they have another album, made between those two mentioned, which I do not have.
> 
> And I always assumed Black Dahlia Murder was black metal or somehting; are they truely power/symphonic metal?




I don't care what you call it as long as it kicks ass.

I wasn't posting just "symphonic" bands - just heavy bands I've been listening to lately.  Killswitch is cool but Alive Or Just Breathing is a lot better than Heartache IMO.  It's a lot heavier for one thing.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Aug 10, 2006)

I picked up a Within Temptation album almost by accident, and enjoyed it a lot; I got to Nightwish via the "If you like Within Temptation" links.

(_Once_ was the first of theirs I bought, but I'm hard-pressed to decide between it and _Wishmaster_... I can't get enough of the 'Kinslayer' track!)

Some others I've found to be enjoyable are Leaves' Eyes and Dreamside...

-Hyp.


----------



## Kurashu (Aug 10, 2006)

I'm not too big on symphonic/power metal; personally, techincal and death metal are what "do it" for me. However, Kamelot is an excellent power metal band.

Black Dahlia Murder is awesome. Recently, I have been recommended Necrophagist and they seem pretty good. Demilich is a great techy-death metal band. The Red Chord combine death, grind and tech elements. My friend introduced me to After The Burial, a mathcore band (they did a song with guitars based on pi, definitely mathcore =P). Dillinger Escape Plan, Bury Your Dead and Between the Buried and Me are other good matchore bands as well.


----------



## Dog Moon (Aug 12, 2006)

Anyone heard of Battlelore?  I just heard their music a couple weeks ago.  Really awesome, and the coolest thing is that the songs all deal with LoTR.

Listening to some Nightwish atm.  Also pretty cool.


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 12, 2006)

Delighted of seeing such support for Symphonic Metal and Power Metal here... *sigh* those generes are far too obscure at home...

Rhapsody [didn't know of the change of name, see what I mean by "too obscure"?]
Nightwish
Cradle of Filth

In no particular order and nowhere all-encompasing of my tases within the genre...

Oh, right: Amorphis (Eclipse -their lastest (?) CD- rocks), Kamelot

Just to mention those around the genre...

BTW: anyone familiar with Apocalyptica? not metal, but escellent instrumental with chellos... specially metallica covers, but their original production is better (IMO)... if possible get hold of the track "in memoriam". totally worth it (hear it whole).


----------



## Arashi Ravenblade (Aug 12, 2006)

yes they are pretty good. I hope they get a new Lead singer soon. What was the deal with them axing her anyway?
Check out these other bands too.

Hammer fall
Blind Guardian
Gamma-Ray
Dream Evil
Dio
Iron Maiden
Ed-Guy
Rhapsody
Judas Priest
Freedom Call
Stratovarious

Not all of them are the same style mind you, but i have found that if you like one or several of the others i have named are a pretty good choice. Most of them all have the same theme to there music and alot of them have songs thay my group find extremly fitting of D&D or Roleplaying in general.


----------



## Starman (Aug 12, 2006)

I picked up _Wishmaster _by Nightwish, _Sunrise in Eden_ by Edenbridge, and _Tales of the Reaper_ by Children of Bodom in the last two days. I've enjoyed them all. I like symphonic/power metal more and more as I listen to it. The blend of styles is just incredible and I can't get enough of it.


----------



## Wereserpent (Aug 12, 2006)

_Nightwish_ is awesome!!!!


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 12, 2006)

> Nightwish is awesome!!!!




Indeed   

BTW: why did they kick her out?


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Aug 12, 2006)

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> Indeed
> 
> BTW: why did they kick her out?




You can read a little about it here:
http://www.roadrunnerrecords.com/blabbermouth.net/news.aspx?mode=Article&newsitemID=44096

I couldn't find it, but you can actually read the letter they wrote to Tarja...her "termination notice", if you will, online.


----------



## Mycanid (Aug 12, 2006)

Hmm ... I tend to like the more ambient "chill out" type of sound. But I may have to give these folks a listen....


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Aug 12, 2006)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... I tend to like the more ambient "chill out" type of sound. But I may have to give these folks a listen....




I like a broad spectrum of music, but it's funny you mention this because I've been listening to the radioIOambent channel on iTunes all afternoon while prepping for tonight's game.  Very smooth and evocative; provides me with some background noise w/out being intrusive.  I dig it.


----------



## Mycanid (Aug 12, 2006)

DMCal - yes ... stuff like groovesalad and the like is nice. 

Anyway - sorry to go OTT.


----------



## Nyaricus (Aug 14, 2006)

GlassJaw said:
			
		

> I don't care what you call it as long as it kicks ass.



Hey, all too true - but I am a stickler when It comes to genres 



			
				GlassJaw said:
			
		

> I wasn't posting just "symphonic" bands - just heavy bands I've been listening to lately.  Killswitch is cool but Alive Or Just Breathing is a lot better than Heartache IMO.  It's a lot heavier for one thing.



Cool, I'll have to check it out - KsE sounds better when heavier anyways 



			
				Land Outcast said:
			
		

> Delighted of seeing such support for Symphonic Metal and Power Metal here... *sigh* those generes are far too obscure at home...



I actually just got into this last fall, but it's fast becoming one of my favourite genres, right alongside Thrash and Nu Metal 



			
				Land Outcast said:
			
		

> BTW: anyone familiar with Apocalyptica? not metal, but escellent instrumental with chellos... specially metallica covers, but their original production is better (IMO)... if possible get hold of the track "in memoriam". totally worth it (hear it whole).



Apocalyptica? Absolutly! While I am not a Metallica fan, I thought their covers were awesome and very original, and after hearing some of their original works I was even more impressed. More classical than anythign, I suppose, but still great stuff



			
				Arashi Ravenblade said:
			
		

> Hammer fall
> Blind Guardian
> Gamma-Ray
> Dream Evil
> ...



Nice list there, I forgot Stratovarious, which is an awesome band - folks, check these gusy out too!

*Mycanid*, if you like quieter music, you will find that in this genre; although many more will be 'rousing battle music' or somesuch. Check out "Communion and the Oracle" in the Symphony X link I have above for a more laidback symphonic metal song that is still very good. It's fun and gentle, while sticking to it's roots


----------



## Starman (Aug 14, 2006)

I just picked up Apocalyptica's _Inquisition Symphony_ and I really enjoyed it. Damn those guys are talented. Who knew the cello could sound like that?

I also picked up _Valley of the Damned_ by DragonForce which was also an awesome CD. 

I'm not too big a fan of Nu Metal, but Thrash and Symphonic/Power Metal kick ass!


----------



## 12rounds (Aug 14, 2006)

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> BTW: why did they kick her out?




The band started to get issues with Tarja's steadily growing diva attitude, but it sounds to me that her manager and now-husband, Marcelo Kabuli, was a little bit too eager to get his say in the matters of the band as a unit - probably trying to squuze better money for Tarja in expense of the others. 


I must say I'm a little bit surprised as to how many Finnish bands are being listed in here ... strange. Stratovarius, Apocalyptica, Mokoma, Children of Bodom, N-Wish, Sonata Arctica.  Nice to see all these bands are getting recognition outside Nordic countries.


----------



## Nyaricus (Aug 14, 2006)

Starman said:
			
		

> I just picked up Apocalyptica's _Inquisition Symphony_ and I really enjoyed it. Damn those guys are talented. Who knew the cello could sound like that?
> 
> I also picked up _Valley of the Damned_ by DragonForce which was also an awesome CD.
> 
> I'm not too big a fan of Nu Metal, but Thrash and Symphonic/Power Metal kick ass!



Nice man  Personally, I have drifted from Nu Metal moreso into the Thrash genre, but there are still many talented bands that are Nu Metal 



			
				12rounds said:
			
		

> I must say I'm a little bit surprised as to how many Finnish bands are being listed in here ... strange. Stratovarius, Apocalyptica, Mokoma, Children of Bodom, N-Wish, Sonata Arctica. Nice to see all these bands are getting recognition outside Nordic countries.



Hey man, if they got talent, then awesome! I guess those genre's are pretty over there, correct?


----------



## Remathilis (Aug 15, 2006)

I've have some Nightwish, Within Temptation, Hammerfall, and Iced Earth, Now I have some new ones to try thanks.


----------



## Dimwhit (Aug 15, 2006)

Arashi Ravenblade said:
			
		

> yes they are pretty good. I hope they get a new Lead singer soon. What was the deal with them axing her anyway?
> Check out these other bands too.
> 
> Hammer fall
> ...




Heh, I still dig Dio. I run a fan site dedicated to his early years (Elf and pre-Elf). There's some interesting stuff there. Mostly 50s style music. The site has all the songs available for download. The live Elves stuff is great...more rockin' than the earlier stuff. They cover some classics (like The Who). http://www.dimwhit.com/dio

Edit: No, I'm not encouraging illegal downloads. None of this music can be purchased, and no one has complained yet.


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 15, 2006)

12rounds said:
			
		

> The band started to get issues with Tarja's steadily growing diva attitude, but it sounds to me that her manager and now-husband, Marcelo Kabuli, was a little bit too eager to get his say in the matters of the band as a unit - probably trying to squuze better money for Tarja in expense of the others.




Yeha, I read the article linked by DungeonmasterCal... bad bad, that stuff sucks (I mean, for the band, or any group of people).

BTW: Great art


----------



## Marius Delphus (Aug 15, 2006)

Can't recommend Freedom Call enough. Good stuff.

For those able to listen online, www.epicrockradio.com has all this and more.

(edit: I believe you need a (free) Live365.com membership to listen.   )


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 15, 2006)

Hamster!
A Dentist!
Hard porn!
Steven Seagull!
Warrior!
This rifle!
In me the Fishmaster!

I can't believe nobody has posted that yet.

I've heard maybe a half dozen songs from Nightwish. It's fun at times, but I find it grates on me after a couple tunes. I find the new symphonic metal is best when mixed up with stuff from other genres. 

If I want virtuoso playing and close-to-but-not-quite-over-the-top epic metal, I'll listen to Dream Theater. Those guys I can listen to a whole album of without feeling like switching artists.


----------



## Nyaricus (Aug 15, 2006)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> I find the new symphonic metal is best when mixed up with stuff from other genres.



Thrash Metal, if you dig it, is the best IMHO. You also cannot go wrong with Rammstein stuck in there as well, plus certain metalcore bands (Trivium comes to mind) have a great semi-epic sound to them.


----------



## Starman (Aug 16, 2006)

Nyaricus said:
			
		

> Thrash Metal


----------



## Dimwhit (Aug 16, 2006)

Hmm...I'm not sure I agree that Metallica is Thrash Metal. But I do agree that they're fantastic!


----------



## Starman (Aug 16, 2006)

Their earlier stuff sure is with the exception of a few songs. They've drifted from that dabbling with alternative rock and some other stuff since the Black album, though.


----------



## Nyaricus (Aug 16, 2006)

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> Hmm...I'm not sure I agree that Metallica is Thrash Metal. But I do agree that they're fantastic!



Actually, Metallica (along with Slayer, Anthrax and Megadeath; together known in actuality as "The Big Four of Thrash") are credited to bringing thrash out of the underground in the early 90s. See here for more details.

Although personally I like post-thrash better as opposed to thrash; Lamb of God, Pissing Razors, Chimara, Skinlab and the little Pantera I've heard are awesome  YMMV, JM(NS)HO, and all that


----------



## Dimwhit (Aug 16, 2006)

Nyaricus said:
			
		

> Actually, Metallica (along with Slayer, Anthrax and Megadeath; together known in actuality as "The Big Four of Thrash") are credited to bringing thrash out of the underground in the early 90s. See here for more details.




Interesting. I guess I'm just more familiar with their mainstream work (like the black album), which doesn't sound all that thrash.


----------



## Nyaricus (Aug 17, 2006)

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> Interesting. I guess I'm just more familiar with their mainstream work (like the black album), which doesn't sound all that thrash.



Yeah... it was a different sound back then. I don't really dig Metallica though, so I couldn't say much


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Nov 20, 2006)

Just thought I'd give you guys a heads-up on some old news that may or may not be new to you:

Alex Skolnick, guitar virtuoso who made his first big noise in music as the second guitarist (well, first replacement for the 2nd guitarist) in Testament, and then Savatage, has been doing some really cool work on straight-up jazz albums.

Not metal, but still very shreddy!


----------



## D.Shaffer (Nov 20, 2006)

Early Metallica more or less defines 'Metal' to me (And I'm sad they're not in GH).  That said, I'm always open to new things.
Lately, Dragonforce has been pretty impressive.  Brilliantly blazing speed in their performance.

Another group I like, which definitely fits into the 'odd' niche, is Animetal. They're a Japanese metal band that plays nothing but metal covers of anime theme music.   

I cant remember who it was, but there was a group I liked that played metal versions of classical music and opera.


----------



## Nyaricus (Nov 21, 2006)

D.Shaffer said:
			
		

> Another group I like, which definitely fits into the 'odd' niche, is Animetal. They're a Japanese metal band that plays nothing but metal covers of anime theme music.



link? I bet my anime and metal loving buddy would _love_ a cd of this at some point 

cheers,
--N


----------



## D.Shaffer (Nov 21, 2006)

Nyaricus said:
			
		

> link? I bet my anime and metal loving buddy would _love_ a cd of this at some point
> 
> cheers,
> --N



Youtube has various samples of their style from some concerts if you wanna listen. Only place I found that had music samples, really.  CD Japan has a bunch of the albums in stock.
Animetal's website is http://www.compozila.co.jp/iron/ although it's not gonna tell you much unless you know Japanese.  Wiki has an article on em too.


----------

